# Mr Jeremy Prickles



## Guest (Oct 9, 2011)

I gave Jeremy a bath today so I took the opportunity to take some pics 

Having a bit of a run around:-


























Back in his viv giving me a dodgy look because he had just annointed and didn't want another bath lol









Having a drink









Having some dinner









Bedtime


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I didnt know you had a little piggy Bernie! I would love one, your guy looks so happy


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2011)

emzybabe said:


> I didnt know you had a little piggy Bernie! I would love one, your guy looks so happy


hehe, I've had him here for a few months now  I can't imagine life without a hog now :lol:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww he's lubbly :thumbup:


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

omg!
i've never seen a real hedgehog before!
i didn't even know you could keep them as pets!

(im from australia)
=D he's absolutely adorable though!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Aawwww I wanna come and hog-nap him, he's soooooooooo cute!


----------

